# Gentoo auf T-Mobile MDA

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

Kann es funktionieren, auf einem T-Mobile MDA Gentoo laufen zu lassen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gibt es unter Gentoo überhaupt eine Möglichkeit zu Telefonieren, bzw. SMS zu schicken?

Danke im vorraus

LG Roland

----------

## slick

MDA ist nur die T-Mobile Bezeichnung, normal werden die Teile als HTC irgendwas bezeichnet. Danach sollte man dann auch googlen.

Und dann gehts weiter hier:

http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index.php?pagename=Xanadux

http://www.htc-linux.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

...

Mit Gentoo ansich wirst du vermutlich wenig Glück haben.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

habe gerade zufällig zu einem anderen Telefon was gefunden:

http://www.freeyourphone.de/portal_v1/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=781

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann hat es da jemand geschafft, ein Gentoo auf einem Handy zu installieren. Dort findest Du eventuell auch Tipps, die für Dichi hilfreich sein könnten. Also welche Programme benötigt werden und so weiter.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Bitte den Thread auf dem aktuellen Stand Deiner Entwicklung diesbezüglich halten, interessiert mich auch sehr ;-)

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke für die vielen Tipps.

Ich hab das Teil noch nicht, aber sobald es Fortschritte (oder Probleme) gibt, poste ich sie.

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich hab jetzt das Teil doch nicht bekommen.

Aber ich hab folgendes gefunden:

http://linuxpda.netne.net/2009/06/gizard-gentoo-htc-wizard/#more-52

Dort ist ein Gentoo-Betriebssystem für WindowsMobile 5 beschrieben.

Ob das auch unter neueren WindowsMobile Betriebssystemen funktioniert ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich habe auch nicht herausgefunden, ob man das fix installieren kann.

PS: Ist es aber eigentlich trotzdem möglich unter Gentoo zu telefonieren?

Mit Bluetooth kann man ja das Handy mit dem Notebook verbinden.

Kann man dann über die SIM-Karte telefonieren? Wenn ja, mit welcher Software?

LG Roland

----------

